# Is this plant useful or a weed



## wrongwayrick (Nov 26, 2006)

This plant showed up growing wild under my bird feeder
Long blue trumpet shaped flowers that turn inti a spikey seed pod


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Jimson weed?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

where I want to said:


> Jimson weed?


AKA Devil trumpet................................


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Kind of thread drift, but it _is_ related...
An excerpt from, _"The History and Present State of Virginia"_, 1705. As copied from Wiki. I always find this type of anecdotal info on indigenous plants intriguing.

The James-Town Weed (which resembles the Thorny Apple of Peru, and I take to be the plant so call'd) is supposed to be one of the greatest coolers in the world. This being an early plant, was gather'd very young for a boil'd salad, by some of the soldiers sent thither to quell the rebellion of Bacon (1676); and some of them ate plentifully of it, the effect of which was a very pleasant comedy, for they turned natural fools upon it for several days: one would blow up a feather in the air; another would dart straws at it with much fury; and another, stark naked, was sitting up in a corner like a monkey, grinning and making mows [grimaces] at them; a fourth would fondly kiss and paw his companions, and sneer in their faces with a countenance more antic than any in a Dutch droll.

In this frantic condition they were confined, lest they should, in their folly, destroy themselves â though it was observed that all their actions were full of innocence and good nature. Indeed, they were not very cleanly; for they would have wallowed in their own excrements, if they had not been prevented. A thousand such simple tricks they played, and after eleven days returned themselves again, not remembering anything that had passed.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

It's useful if you're looking for a really bad buzz or contemplating suicide.. ...


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes, that's violet Jimson Weed, one of the Datura species in the deadly nightshade family. 

All parts of the plant are toxic and potentially fatal. If it's under the birdfeeder it probably came as a seed in bird droppings. You'll want to get rid of that plant quick before the seed pods burst and scatter their seeds, it can become quite invasive. Jimson weed actually has been spread to most parts of North America now. If you burn it be very careful you don't inhale any of the smoke, it can cause seriously bad, violent hallucinations.

Here's some information about Datura _Jimson Weed - _
http://www.desertusa.com/flowers/datura-jimson-weed.html


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

It's the decorative Datura, Angel's Trumpet; poisonous.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

its not safe at all to consume that.....deadly even....but they are so pretty in bloom.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

I found some, must have been dropped by birds. I can hear them now after taking the seed.. "I'm flying, wow I'm flying"  Yes the seeds are worse than LSD. I remember reading a story about them, the guy took some and nothing happened so he left home it took 2 hours for them to take effect but he was sure he was talking to his brother even though his brother lived 1000 miles away. The bushes along the street were really the hair of buried witches. I have read, With LSD when you have hallucinations there is still apart of the brain that kind of knows that it is going on, but with Jimson weed seed all sense of reality is completely gone. Another story I read some kids took it and one kid disappeared his body was found a year later in a gully in the woods, The other kid who survived doesn't know if the guy took too much and that is why he died or if he killed the guy because he can't remember anything. The police usually don't worry about this weed as no one tries it twice. The Indians would use it on spiritual quests but only take 2 or 3 seeds at most.
My daughter is writing a book and I suggested the use of this weed as a weapon to use in her book. Some have suggested that the soldiers in James town were purposely given the plant to prevent them from embarking on the afore mentioned military campaign.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

An interesting plant with pretty leaves and flowers as one plant. I pull them when I see them. The smell is not pleasing. They seem to grow fast.


----------

